# Spare wheel stolen



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi all,
Hi,
Just got back from a lovely sunny week in Sizewell and found that the spare wheel has been stolen from our car which is a Belingo. When I went to drive it last night there was a dreadful crunching from underneath the car. When they took the wheel they left the cage lying open on the ground ( did not notice it in the dark). 
Now my big fear now, is that the same people may steal the spare of the van ( Adria Twin) is there anything we can do to secure both spare wheels as they appear to be just held on with a hook underneath? 
As we live in London, both van and car are parked on the street outside the house. We have the van alarmed and a tracker fitted. By the way, would the alarm go off if they tried to take the van spare?

Thanks, 
Ros.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I've recently fitted a spare wheel to my Swift Bolero (didn't originally have one!!). I was able to pass a length of chain around the mounting point, pass it through the holes in the wheel and then fix the ends together with a padlock. Probably wouldn't hold up against a good pair of bolt cutters but better than nothing!!


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

I had the same thing happen on an old Citroen. I went out walking in Cheshire and parked up at quite a remote spot. On the way home the cage dropped on to the road and made a hell of a racket. After the initial shock I realised the spare tyre had been nicked. A horrible feeling.

I went to to my local Citroen dealer and got a lock fitted to the cage. All of the newer Citroen models come with the lock as standard now.

You can probably get something similar fitted to any vehicle that has the spare underneath in a cage.


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for that advice, will get onto it tomorrow.
Ros


----------

